# hdd media player



## bharatchawla (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a hdd media player with a 250gb samsung hard drive. Everytime I play a movie from it on to my TV, there is a time lag between the video and audio, the difference is atleast 4 seconds with the audio being ahead, whereas when I connect the player to my computer, the same movie plays in sync on my windows media player


----------

